# quattros at Rally Day 2005



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Furthering the celebrations of Audi’s 25th anniversary of quattro, the festivities turned to the United Kingdom this past weekend with an impressive showing by Audi UK for Rally Day at Castle Combe.
* Full Story *


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: quattros at Rally Day 2005 ([email protected])*

Fun to see the rare Coupe quattro rally car for once. I guess you dont have any more than the 7 pictures in the gallery, George?


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: quattros at Rally Day 2005 (PerL)*

From what I have seen of the photos, there were a few CQ cars there. It seems that they are getting a little more sought after now as they get rarer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: quattros at Rally Day 2005 (beermonster)*

Unfortunately, I didn't have a guyr on the ground at that show. I'm limited to what I could get from Audi, UK. If anybody went and cares to share photos, I'd be happy to add them to the gallery.


----------

